# [cups+samba] NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

## cotlod

Ho cercato per mari e per monti ma non ho trovato una casistica simile alla mia che mi abbia aiutato a capire il problema.

Si tratta di questo:

Ho bisogno di accedere a 2stampanti in rete; queste ultime sono condivise da un winzozzXP.

Ho la mia interfaccina di cups con le stampanti 'installate'(con tutti i driver del caso), solo che quando eseguo la stampa della pagina di prova mi da:

```
"Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL"

Device URI: smb://sei-virtual/HPOfficeJet/
```

La seconda riga è per farvi capire con quale percorso accedo alla stampante.

Ora provo a postarvi smb.conf:

```
[global]

#server

workgroup = 6studio

server string = Samba Server %v

#printer

printcap name = cups

printing = cups

load printers = yes

#socket

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

#connection

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.8

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

#access type

security = user

#access options & passwords

encrypt passwords = yes

null passwords = no

smb passwd file = /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

passdb backend = smbpasswd

#guest user

#guest account = samba

guest ok = no

[print$]

comment = Printer Drivers

path = /var/lib/samba/printer

guest ok = no

browseable = yes

read only = yes

write list = root

[printers]

comment = All Printers

browseable = no

writable = no

printable = yes

public = no

path = /var/spool/samba

printer admin = root
```

(ho cercato di scremare un po' il codice)

Non so se vi possa servire altro... suggerimenti?

Intanto che pensate alla risoluzione (se lo state facendo) potete dirmi almeno cosa implica l'errore riportato nell'oggetto?(magari riesco ad aiutarvi ad aiutarmi a risolvere l'errore  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Grazie, Ciao!

----------

## cotlod

Vi prego, vorrei capire...e utilizzare le stampanti!

Almeno posso fornirvi altri 'indizi' per venirne a capo?

Grazie

----------

## mrfree

Se ti può essere utile un errore simile mi è capitato per problemi legati all'autenticazione... ad esempio se il WindozeXP appartiene ad un dominio ma il tuo pc linux no, in questo caso la soluzione più immediata è creare un utente "locale" in windoze (se ne hai la possibilità) e utilizzare quello da samba.

Tu quali credenziali di accesso stai utilizzando?

----------

## cotlod

Da samba tento di accedere alla risorsa senza specificare alcunché (si dice che dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso):

a cups do smb://nomepcwin/NomeStampanteWin/

Di per certo ho tutti i pc coinvolti nella stessa rete tanto che il filesharing con samba va come una lippa.

Non so se possa centrare con quello che stavi per consigliarmi ma sul pc winxp ho solo 1account per l'utente amministratore e 1account per l'utente 'utilizzatore'.

Grazie per il tuo contributo!

Ciao

----------

## mrfree

Bhe tanto per fare una prova io accederei alla stampante utilizzando l'account Administrator con relativa password  :Wink: 

----------

## cotlod

Su winzozz loggandomi da Administrator

su samba utilizzando smbclient //nomepcwin/stampantewin compare il prompt di samba ma non riesco neanche a far dir o ls che sia: mi esce 

```
NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED listing \*
```

da cups utilizzando smb://nomepcwin/stampantewin da il solito errore

boh...che devo fare?

----------

## mrfree

Dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere utilizzando cups

```
smb://Administrator:<password>@nomehost/printer_name
```

Non ti è possibile listare il contenuto delle directory per lo stesso motivo... prova con qualcosa del tipo

```
smbmount //nomehost/shared_dir /mnt/prova -o username=Administrator
```

e vedi se funge  :Wink: 

----------

## cotlod

Allora per cups...stesso errore paro paro.

con smbmount tutto a posto per i file (ma era a posto anche prima), se provo a montare la stampante mi da input/output error, ma penso sia normale a questo punto.

Solo che il problema persiste...perché il mio client samba non riesce a comunicare con la stampante del maledetto winzozz?

----------

## mrfree

Prova ad aumentare la verbosità di cusd

```
# cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

[...]

#LogLevel info

LogLevel debug

[...]
```

e mentre provi ad inviare una stampa, vai alla ricerca di informazioni utili

```
# tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
```

PS: ricorda di fare il restart di cupsd!

----------

## cotlod

Con la più vecchia delle due stampanti (una canon laser b/n) mi da questo errore:

```
E [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...renderer return value: 1

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] renderer received signal: 1

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] KID4 finished

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] KID3 exited with status 3

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Renderer process finished

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Killing process 17609 (KID3)

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] [Job 9] Error closing renderer

E [13/Jan/2006:10:16:09 +0100] PID 17607 stopped with status 3!
```

Con la HP officejet a colori invece:

```
D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] Starting renderer

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] JCL: <job data>

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10]

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] renderer PID kid4=24020

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="DESKJET 930" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10]

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] Closing renderer

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] LANG = "it"

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] are supported and installed on your system.

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [13/Jan/2006:10:18:49 +0100] [Job 10] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=DESKJET 930' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

E [13/Jan/2006:10:18:50 +0100] [Job 10] Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

E [13/Jan/2006:10:19:52 +0100] [Job 10] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
```

nel primo caso non saprei per il problema col render... e poi il solito errore di connessione con l'altra stampante.

Stessa cosa anche specificando user e pass in cups, anzi noto che una volta impostato, quando rientro nella configurazione da:

```
smb://Administrator:<password>@nomehost/printer_name

```

torna a:

```
smb://nomehost/printer_name
```

che significa?si può ipotizzare che magari il problema sia lato winzozz (per quanto riguarda le stampanti)?

----------

